# A 308-Page Paperback WOIN Core Rulebook For Under $10!



## oneshot (Dec 19, 2017)

Looks good! Any plans to do a similar digest book for O.L.D.?


----------



## Inchoroi (Dec 19, 2017)

oneshot said:


> Looks good! Any plans to do a similar digest book for O.L.D.?




I believe Morrus said he was in another thread, which I'm looking forward to.


----------



## oneshot (Dec 19, 2017)

Inchoroi said:


> I believe Morrus said he was in another thread, which I'm looking forward to.




That would make me very happy.  I’d pick up a handful of them for table copies at that price.


----------



## Morrus (Dec 19, 2017)

I’m just waiting for my proof copy of OLD. It might be here as soon as tomorrow.


----------



## oneshot (Dec 19, 2017)

Morrus said:


> I’m just waiting for my proof copy of OLD. It might be here as soon as tomorrow.




Excellent news!  I look forward to it.


----------



## Michael Mattei (Dec 19, 2017)

Wow, that's cheaper than the PDF!


----------



## Shardstone (Dec 20, 2017)

Can someone tell me what all these acronyms stand for


----------



## oneshot (Dec 20, 2017)

PointOfIsnpiration said:


> Can someone tell me what all these acronyms stand for





Truthfully, I only know some of them.  WOIN stands for “What’s OLD is NEW,” which is a lovely pun used as the general name for the generic system that [MENTION=1]Morrus[/MENTION] designed.  OLD is the fantasy incarnation of WOIN, NEW is the sci-fi version, and NOW is the modern/contemporary equivalent.  Despite OLD, NEW, and NOW being structured like acronyms, I don’t think I’ve ever seen an official statement on what they stand for, and any guesses I might have would just be pure conjecture on my part.


----------



## JetstreamGW (Dec 21, 2017)

oneshot said:


> Truthfully, I only know some of them.  WOIN stands for “What’s OLD is NEW,” which is a lovely pun used as the general name for the generic system that @_*Morrus*_ designed.  OLD is the fantasy incarnation of WOIN, NEW is the sci-fi version, and NOW is the modern/contemporary equivalent.  Despite OLD, NEW, and NOW being structured like acronyms, I don’t think I’ve ever seen an official statement on what they stand for, and any guesses I might have would just be pure conjecture on my part.




Pretty sure Morrus said they don't stand for anything. As in they're not acronyms and the titles are done like that for... uhhhhh... ... ... I'unno, to annoy pedants?


----------



## ClarenceInWonderland (Dec 21, 2017)

It's showing as "Currently Unavailable" on amazon.ca


----------



## cuscus (Dec 25, 2017)

I got mine. Great price, but you might want to buy a magnifying glass with it.


----------



## Morrus (Dec 25, 2017)

The book's companion, OLD, is also available as a digest from Amazon now.


----------

